# Yahoo Messenger proxy 12029



## mark1974w (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm suddenly getting proxy 12029 when I try to log in into Yahoo IM.

Checking virtual IP servers...
[VIP Raw] Resolving host name vcs1.msg.yahoo.com... [PASSED]
[VIP Raw] Connecting to Virtual IP server 68.180.216.31... [FAILED]
*** 'COMPONENT_TYPE_WININET' value: '12029' ***
[VIP Raw] Resolving host name vcs2.msg.yahoo.com... [PASSED]
[VIP Raw] Connecting to Virtual IP server 76.13.14.40... [FAILED]
*** 'COMPONENT_TYPE_WININET' value: '12029' ***
[VIP Raw] Resolving host name 68.180.217.15... [PASSED]
[VIP Raw] Connecting to Virtual IP server 68.180.217.15... [FAILED]
*** 'COMPONENT_TYPE_WININET' value: '12029' ***
[VIP Raw] Resolving host name 76.13.15.38... [PASSED]
[VIP Raw] Connecting to Virtual IP server 76.13.15.38... [FAILED]
*** 'COMPONENT_TYPE_WININET' value: '12029' ***
[VIP Raw] FAILED
*** 'COMPONENT_TYPE_YCP' YCPError: 'YMSG.ColoSelectionFailed' ***

Checking HTTP virtual IP servers...
[VIP Http] Resolving host name httpvcs1.msg.yahoo.com... [PASSED]
[VIP Http] Connecting to HTTP Virtual IP server 216.155.194.34... [FAILED]
*** 'COMPONENT_TYPE_WININET' value: '12029' ***
[VIP Http] Resolving host name httpvcs2.msg.yahoo.com... [PASSED]
[VIP Http] Connecting to HTTP Virtual IP server 98.136.112.56... [FAILED]
*** 'COMPONENT_TYPE_WININET' value: '12029' ***
[VIP Http] Resolving host name 216.155.194.137... [PASSED]
[VIP Http] Connecting to HTTP Virtual IP server 216.155.194.137... [FAILED]
*** 'COMPONENT_TYPE_WININET' value: '12029' ***
[VIP Http] Resolving host name 98.136.112.142... [PASSED]
[VIP Http] Connecting to HTTP Virtual IP server 98.136.112.142... [FAILED]
*** 'COMPONENT_TYPE_WININET' value: '12029' ***

1. I have no proxy settings in IE and my connection settings is set to: Automatically detect settings.
2. I used http://www.filehippo.com/updatechecker/ to download updates, I have IE 8 and Yahoo Messenger 10
3. I used http://www.filehippo.com/download_ccleaner and run both Run Cleaner and Registry, all been cleaned.
4. in Yahoo Messenger the Connection is set on : Connect directly to the Internet.
5. I've checked and my clock is set to correct date/time etc
6. I have firewall, and did try to disable it but the same results
7. I have internet connection, am able to serf using IE borwser, and skype works. (I am connected directly to att DSL)
8. first (last week) I had trouble connecting to Widnoes Live Messenger (troubleshoot failed on Key Ports), then IM and now (after using ccleaner and reboot) AIM would not sign in
9. I may have problem using secure connection since I can not open the web page: www.wizard101.com and I can not get to see my e-mails at www.yahoo.com (getting an error in the browser: Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage)

I will very appreciate if someone can help!!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello and Welcome to TSF!

Check your Hosts File to be located at: C:\windows\system32\drivers\etc\ or %systemroot%\system32\drivers\etc\ 
If you see any Yahoo IM Proxy entries delete it.

Another easy option is to Reset your Hosts File to default, make a note first of any entries that you have prior.


----------

